

Rules of Logo Design - jwilliams
http://www.tannersite.com/rules-of-logo-design/

======
neilk
Every successful design breaks at least one "rule". Because information is
retained when it's distinct from the norm. Talent in design consists not in
following rules but knowing when and how a rule can be broken.

IBM's logo is way too busy. Apple's original logo has too many colors and
isn't serious enough. GE is almost antique. UPS has that dull brown.

------
huhtenberg
Hmm .. let's see .. rules demand logo to be recognizable, unique, timeless,
bold, confident, surprising in presentation, solid, simple, not distracting
and balanced visually.

If you are having trouble with memorizing all these cool adverbs, just stick
to the rule #42 .. ready ? ..

    
    
      It should be honest in it's representation.
    

A list that is perfect in its complete and utter uselessness.

~~~
apmee
Pedantry Corner: They're adjectives, not adverbs.

~~~
huhtenberg
Damn right they are :)

------
maxklein
His logos suck. A good logo should be recognized from it's outline - like BMW,
IBM, Apple, Mercedes, the Nazi Party. Using a nice font and adding a butterfly
is not a good logo.

So I prefer not to take advice from someone who is not even particularly good.

------
eventhough
Too many rules. Examples would work better than a list of rules.

~~~
jfornear
I'm sure you are supposed to assume he follows his own rules and that examples
are in his portfolio. That being said, after looking at his portfolio, I was
not impressed. Some of the logos he created did not seem memorable at all, had
unnecessary detail, etc.

You can't just follow a set of rules to come up with a nice logo. You kind of
need to have talent and an eye for colors, typography, etc.

Nevertheless, give him credit for listing out some helpful things to keep in
mind for designing things.

The one thing I would say differently is that if you really like a certain
logo's style, it isn't a crime to adopt similar styles for your own. All art
is influenced by others in some way, and don't stick with something that sucks
merely because it's 'original'.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah. The most interesting ones were ones of practice rather than design -
check it in b&w, scale it, mirror it, etc. All perhaps obvious to many.

------
fjsjex
"Use sharp lines for sharp businesses, smooth lines for smooth businesses."

What is that supposed to mean?

~~~
whacked_new
use vague descriptions for va...

... blog articles.

------
manny
Was I the only one who read this as "Rules of Lego Design" only to have my
excitement crushed into a fine powder?

